# 1968 GTO Chrome Bumper



## Pats60sprojects (Sep 21, 2020)

I would like to replace the current Enduro bumper with a Chrome Enduro bumper that was an option. Does anyone have one for sale, and do you know if the the brackets are the same?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello
and welcome ....
68 GTO chrome bumpers were lemans bumpers...
the only parts that interchange between chrome and endura
is
some hardware ,,,
and the Main brackets to the frame and related hardware,
headlight buckets and their mounting hardware..
NOT the mounting plates
"if" your endura is a non hideaway 68 bumper ,,, 68 and 69 had diff bulb adjusters
for the headlights and DONT interchange also ,,

Scott


----------



## Pats60sprojects (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks for the background. I do have functioning hideaways. This was helpful.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

and
no way to easily mount hideaways or GTO grilles
in a chrome bumper ... or headlight plates ...


----------



## Marv King (Aug 17, 2020)

Care to share a photo of this build?


----------



## bluesdog (May 28, 2020)

I have a chrome bumper plus the grill assembly from a 1968 LeMans for sale.


----------



## mcjnelson (9 mo ago)

bluesdog said:


> I have a chrome bumper plus the grill assembly from a 1968 LeMans for sale.


STILL FOR SALE


----------

